# FREE Winglock Package Giveaway Semi-Finalists



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Winglock Call Package Semi-Finalists have been chosen at random.

For more information about the calls, see:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=74577

The NASDAQ closing tomorrow, Thursday October 8th will decide the winner. If your number matches the final penny value of the closing, you win.

Here are the semi-finalists:

0 - tikkat3
1 - Bowstring
2 - Pete
3 - take'em down
4 - bandman
5 - NDWirehair
6 - hntnmn23
7 - snownado chaser
8 - Hooked4life
9 - bioman

Thanks again Rick and Winglock for the generous giveaway! Check out more from Winglock Calls at:

http://winglockcalls.com/


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Come on number 6!!!


----------



## allhunter (May 26, 2008)

gosh dang it i never get in the finals anyway good luck to everyone


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

LETS GO #3


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Sweet! Farve #4 all the way this week I guess.. :beer: Thanks again for the shot Winglock!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:homer: "dough!"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I see the close as 2,123.93 - that would make take'em down the winner.

Unless you see a different close somewhere?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:lol: Ahh, the bearer of bad news.. I knew it was too good to be true!!  I took a quick glance at % of change. :idiot: So close yet so far away. Congrats take'em!


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

THANKS WING LOCK!!!


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats take'em down!


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

What do ya bet take'em did what he could to Make Nasdaq what it was? lol jk
Nice job take'em down. Good luck with those new calls. :beer:

And thanks Winglock for giving us th opportunity.


----------

